# help with controllers



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All
I am currently building a 4 lane ho track using tomy sections i have all the track sections and have made my own terminal tracks so power can be distibuted evenly, my qestion is could i use scalextric 1/32 60 ohm controllers with this set up to run box stock tomy turbo & SG+ chasis, Aurora Magnatraction & SG+ chasis and the JL/Auto world xtraction chasis. The reason i ask is that these controllers would add the dynamic brake. :thumbsup: Any Help would be appreciated.
Regards kev


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think so but others here may have more knowledge. What I would consider is fitting a female socket on your track and male plugs on the ends of your controllers for easy swapping.

This sort of thing:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

kev see http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=153783


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Should work just fine. 60 ohms is a nice happy medium for the cars listed. 

60 ohm is perfect for the average magnatration / xtraction. SG+ cars could use less. 60 ohms is near the stock Tomy set controller resistance.


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

model car racing mag.ran a piece on ninco's new n-tronic controller yuse might find interesting.you can find a snippet of the article on their website;www.modelcarracingmag.com


----------



## kev72 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, i have had the track set up temp to check all wiring with standard tomy controllers will give it a go with scalextric controllers and compare. :drunk: 
hope everything goes ok


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

Me personally on both my tracks i use the parma econo controllers. for 20 dollars each they seem to last real well. My connections are banana plugs, on both my tyco and tomy tracks. I use 45 ohms. Run mostly tyco and lifelike cars but have some sg+ and x tractions and they seem to run alright. I have had my tracks 2 years and have not ha dto replace a controller yet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

man from what i have found all the ho cars have plenty of brakes without needing anymore help lol


----------

